# Can't read the BIOS



## blizz (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi,

it is my first post on this board, so I'd like to say hello everybody.

And my problem is with all gpu-z version, I can't read BIOS, because I get this warning: "BIOS reading is not supported on this device", I also tried with nibitor, ale the results are the same

Maybe somebody has the answer and helps me solve it.

Thanks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2008)

A little more information could be very helpful.

What type of card are we playing with?


----------



## blizz (Dec 27, 2008)

Sory for double post
As I wrote there, it is samsung r560 with gf 9600gt gddr3.


----------



## blizz (Dec 30, 2008)

No idea? 
 Yesterday I also tried to dump BIOS by the newest(5.72) nvflash from dos shell, but I got "EEPROM IS NOT SUPPORTED" :-/ As I remeber on linux OS in nvidia setting menu I could see version of video bios, but there I don't have tools to dump it to file. Why on windows can't see even version of it?

Sorry for my mistakes.


----------



## gpuz09 (Jan 1, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> A little more information could be very helpful.
> 
> What type of card are we playing with?



Me too, mine info is:







Any idea on how to read BIOS?


----------



## gpuz09 (Jan 2, 2009)

I need to read BIOS too.


----------



## r9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe you have dual bios cards. Maybe you need to use nvflash --index=1 ( the number of the bios you want to download or upload )


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm guessing cus they are mobile gpu's, they dont actually have Bios'. Dont forget most if not all the time, mobile GPU's are IGP's on the chipset, so their clock speeds/ram, etc is determined by the main system bios.


----------



## gpuz09 (Jan 2, 2009)

So, no way to apply OC?


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 2, 2009)

gpuz09 said:


> So, no way to apply OC?



Check this out, never tried it myself, but worth a go.

Sticky: Laptop overclocking adventures


----------



## blizz (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't understand, this is gf 9600 so how the vbios can depend on main bios;/? it isn't igp integred with chipset, your theory isn't good.


----------

